# Waldorf Streichfett - new softsynth (from old hardware)



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 17, 2022)

​33 Euro
https://waldorfmusic.com/en/streichfett-plugin

Added it to my wish list to check out.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 17, 2022)

Had the hardware some years ago. Sounded very nice and was fun to play. Only the missing velocity was annoying on the hardware. Will check this out for sure 👍


----------



## outland (Nov 17, 2022)

Is there any idea how long the introductory price is good for? It sounds pretty nice.


----------



## Bovinator (Nov 17, 2022)

I have the hardware but it doesn’t get much use as it’s pretty limited and specific in sound. 

I’m surprised they are releasing a virtual version of it as it doesn’t seem that classic or essential and it wasn’t released that long ago. 

Having said that, I’ll be keeping an eye on the price as it might actually be more useful having this as a plugin than hardware.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 17, 2022)

Bovinator said:


> I have the hardware but it doesn’t get much use as it’s pretty limited and specific in sound.
> 
> I’m surprised they are releasing a virtual version of it as it doesn’t seem that classic or essential and it wasn’t released that long ago.
> 
> Having said that, I’ll be keeping an eye on the price as it might actually be more useful having this as a plugin than hardware.


I'd never buy the hardware, but the software is of interest to at least check out.


----------



## hurricane (Nov 18, 2022)

After trying it out, I bought it:


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 18, 2022)

That's cool! Always wanted a hw stringer but the wife keeps saying no 😄 I'll check this out!


----------



## RudyS (Nov 18, 2022)

I have the hardware. This might be a good replacement.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 18, 2022)

Sounds better than it looks.


----------



## tc9000 (Nov 18, 2022)

I've always been a real sucker for string machine VSTs. My faves are Loomer String and Arturia Solina. Hit a big Gm with a dash of reverb and I'm immediately taken back to the womb as my mum played _Wish You Were Here_ and _Dark Side of the Moon _on repeat before I was even born. This is intriguing though....


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 18, 2022)

Very cool downloading now


----------

